# latest rag quilt



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

I made this for my son's best friends.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Very nice- kids love rag quilts.


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

It is for my son's best friends baby due in August. Forgot the baby part.


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

nice work / love the colors and patterns


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

I love your rag quilt. I want one but am scared to death of quilting


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

44gram said:


> I love your rag quilt. I want one but am scared to death of quilting


Rag quilts are not really "quilting", otherwise I would not be doing them either. They are pretty simple and fun.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I just love that quilt.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I just love that quilt.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Very nice. Did you cut the fabric to make it fray?


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

ChristmasTree said:


> Very nice. Did you cut the fabric to make it fray?


The fabric is flannel, because it frays well. I use special scissors for "rag quilting" and yes you make little snips into the fabric in all the seams and edges, being careful not to cut too deeply. When the quilt is washed is when it frays up.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I just love rag quilts and yours is so nice and colorful


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty work.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

CrazyWoman57 said:


> Rag quilts are not really "quilting", otherwise I would not be doing them either. They are pretty simple and fun.


You make it sound so easy but it doesnt look easy. Yours is so lovely!!! It may not be quilted, but the construction is the same, cutting and sewing pieces together. Getting all those "points" to meet up.

Its just lovely!!!


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

thank you! I would love to share the pattern but I can't reach the lady to get permission. I have tried with no success.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

beautiful!


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Beautiful, a true keepsake


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Lovely little quilt.


----------



## sage river (Dec 10, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very pretty colors!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

44gram said:


> I love your rag quilt. I want one but am scared to death of quilting


OH my if I can do it you can. I started last summer and having so much fun. Just take your time and think everything threw. Draw things out and use boards to help. Start with just a strip quilt. It is so nice to have one finished and can make different ones. I have made place mats and so much more. You will love doing them.

Your rag quilt is very nice I'm sure he will love it and it will be a keep sake for sure.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

You can Google quilted rag quilt patterns and so many come up. They are so much fun to make and make wonderful baby quilts to.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautifully done rag quilt.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

nice, :thumbup:


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Really nice, I love rag quilts. Only made one, from old jeans one one side and plaid flannel on the other. My daughter has it now, a great picnic quilt. They are practically indestructible.
Dot


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

CrazyWoman57 said:


> The fabric is flannel, because it frays well. I use special scissors for "rag quilting" and yes you make little snips into the fabric in all the seams and edges, being careful not to cut too deeply. When the quilt is washed is when it frays up.


Thanks for explaining how it frays up...I thought perhaps a poodle brush or something to loosen up the fabric, but washing it is so much simpler. Thanks for that - although I still haven't worked up the nerve to try quilting, I will file this away for future possibilities.

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Susiebere (Apr 26, 2013)

44gram said:


> I love your rag quilt. I want one but am scared to death of quilting


Oh don't be! I started last September and am now on my 4th bed size quilt. I'm addicted. I've never done anything like it before but I'm really enjoying my new hobby.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I like ~ I like ~ I like. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Love the quilt and I'm sure it will be treasured


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok. You all have me convinced. I'm going to give it a go. Wish me luck.


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

So I would recommend google drag a rag quilt pattern. I saw it on line yesterday on quilt for less. It is the same pattern I use. I will be happy to answer any questions about it.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

CrazyWoman57 said:


> So I would recommend google drag a rag quilt pattern. I saw it on line yesterday on quilt for less. It is the same pattern I use. I will be happy to answer any questions about it.


Thank you.


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

44gram said:


> Thank you.


You are welcome!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I am getting set up to make one for my gs, do you sandwich 3 layers together or more?


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

betty boivin said:


> I am getting set up to make one for my gs, do you sandwich 3 layers together or more?


Yes 3 layers. When I do it, I make the internal layer just a solid color flannel that complements the prints. Sometimes I mix two different solid colors for the internal layer. 
I hope you enjoy it. 
I welcome any other questions.


----------

